# Any pike island reports?



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Anybody doing anything yet?


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Me and my brother fished Sat and Sunday evenings at the Steubenville marina, nary a thing, cept for the small 3 in catfish he caught..Chicken livers, worms, hotdogs and berkeley chicknliver flavored stuff...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

boy,i hope pike comes back to life soon.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Hardly anybody fishing around the dam for weeks so it must be pretty bad.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Husky, I've been trying some creek chubs on bottom and cranking a few lures,but the pike is pretty dead still,....she'll come to life soon enough!!!!! I did catch a 27 inch Gar on an orange rapala,which made a hell of a mess outta my line for me.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hear ya!!!!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Saturday night and couldn't get anything going at all. Gate #8 was open and the current was going upstream on the Ohio side. I wish they'd open #9 (only)


----------

